# SVS SB-13Plus vs Paradigm SUB12



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Of these two subwoofers, which produces more bang for the buck?

SVS
http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-sb13plus.cfm

Paradigm.
http://www.paradigm.com/products/paradigm-reference/subwoofer/studio-series/sub-12


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The least expensive one. 

Without having heard either, I'd say they are both in the same league.

What you might want to consider, Rippy, since you are looking for bang for the buck, is that multiple lesser subs will outperform a single more expensive sub. You could buy 2 or 3 "good 'nuff" subs for what one of those high dollar ones cost and get better performance.

http://mehlau.net/audio/multisub_geddes/

http://www.aes.org/tmpFiles/elib/20110421/13680.pdf


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

Rippyman said:


> Of these two subwoofers, which produces more bang for the buck?
> 
> SVS
> http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-sb13plus.cfm
> ...


What are you wanting from the sub? SPL? Sound quality? Low extension? How big is your room?


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

sickboy013 said:


> What are you wanting from the sub? SPL? Sound quality? Low extension? How big is your room?


I want something that will out perform the SUB12 I demoed the SUB12 and wasn't overly impressed. Not enough punch. My room is 16' x 15'.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Sub12 from who? Klipsch?


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

eugovector said:


> Sub12 from who? Klipsch?


His link is from Paradigm...... 

Personally out of the 2 - even though I am not a huge fan of ported, I would choose the Ultra 13... 

SVS has a very good and well documented history.... former driver designer from TC sounds is onboard - Stephen Ponte.... there are alot of 3rd party measurements here on this site of the Ultra13 and its an amazing performer for the money... In terms of output - the ported Ultra 13 will blow the smaller sealed driver out of the water. 

I think that Paradigm makes great SUBWOOFER products but they are overpriced IMO - there are better products out there for the money. There are alot of people building their own subs here and would gladly aid in getting the most bang for the buck. Perhaps you could get some help from friends or family and build something that will blow both those subs away... 

If you could build a sealed box $100 in materials ? 
Buy an 18" LMS driver - $900 http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=293-666
Add an EP4000 amp $350 http://www.zzounds.com/item--BEHEP4000
maybe add EQ

You could/would have a Subwoofer that would be amongst the best on the planet.

I have built many boxes and subs, but I chose to have Funky Waves build my last box because they do such spectacular looking work.... Cost me $1K for just the Box (US) click my link for pics.... My Box is powered with an external amp - EP2500
Here is a link to their site for that product http://www.funkywaves.net/catalog.cfm?item=fw_18_0
Funky Waves is a Canadian Co.... Nathan is a great guy to work with...

That Sub will BLOW AWAY your friends James 15" ---- I guarantee it...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I assumed that since he was underwhelmed with the Sub12, it wasn't the Paradigm which he was still considering buying.

SVS has a stellar reputation. Emotiva and Elemental Designs offer affordable, high output designs. Epik is another wel-regarded company.

Between the 2 you offered, I'd put SVS as the bigger bang per $.


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Warpdrv said:


> His link is from Paradigm......
> 
> Personally out of the 2 - even though I am not a huge fan of ported, I would choose the Ultra 13...
> 
> ...


Yeh, I've looked at Funky Waves. I may have to give them a call.


----------

